# 90 degree elbows in Central Air line sets



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Yes. Long radius are the best and you should have at least 15 feet of lineset between the condensor and indoor coil or problems can occur.Read this post for more useful info and links:http://www.diychatroom.com/f17/plumbing-copper-hvac-refrigerant-lines-67230/


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

And please don't soft solder them.


----------



## bfsjr (Apr 10, 2010)

*90 degree long radius fitting in central ac line set*



beenthere said:


> And please don't soft solder them.


Beenthere,

Thanks for your reply to my question and if I may ask you another. I will either braze the fitting or possibly use the HVAC super pro but, is there a limit as how many of these fittings I can use between the condenser and the evaporator coil? My total run for the line set will be from 25 to 50 feet.

Thanks again


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Each ell will add 3 to 7 foot of equivalent length. Depending what size the ell is.

So yes. You can have too many ells in a line set.

How many ells you gonna have.


----------



## bfsjr (Apr 10, 2010)

beenthere said:


> Each ell will add 3 to 7 foot of equivalent length. Depending what size the ell is.
> 
> So yes. You can have too many ells in a line set.
> 
> How many ells you gonna have.


 
Thanks Beenthere.

After much study on this topic, I've decided to make 90 degree bends to the line set rather than to make the bends with long radius elbows. At least that way I won't be bothered with leaks and pressure restrictions.

BFSJR


----------

